# General > PC & Console Gaming >  Ds screens

## findam

Does anyone know if it's possible to fix a ds, the bottom screen picture started to go in waves and now is black, heart broken 5 year old thank you in advance

----------


## secretsquirrel

you can buy replacement parts for the ds on ebay directly from uk and china sellers, then replace faulty part yourself, saves money

----------


## findam

thanks secretsquirrel, is  it an easy job or complicated

----------


## black rover

It's a fiddly and slightly tricky process but there are some u-tube step by step instructions, one of them is called the DS doctor. Hope this helps.

----------


## RecQuery

I found replacing a DS screen to be a nightmare as you have to basically take the entire thing apart. It is possible though.

----------


## Big Gaz

if you do try it yourself, make sure you get the tri-wing screwdriver. seen too many of the screws chewed by people trying to use a phillips head screwdriver on them. Also a few other points to watch out for are when it comes to splitting the cases, the top lid cases slide apart after the 4 screws are removed (4 pads, 2 on either side of the top screen cover the 4 screws) As for the bottom casing, this has a "hidden" screw in the leading edge of the cartridge socket which isn't obvious as too many people seem to miss this and end up breaking the case. Also when you have the casing split, be careful you don't damage the screen foil pcb at the hinge as its easy to tear. When you are ready to remove the screen foil pcb from the circuit board clip, the top of the clip flips up to allow ithe foil to be released, refitting is just push the foil in squarely and push the clip back down. Be gentle on it too as if you break this, its a very tricky replacement operation and last but not least (if you haven't given up and threw it all in the bin by now) is the pain in the a** springs & pins on the two corner push buttons, not the first time i've lost my temper refitting these lol. Not easy when you have fingers as big as mine :-). Good luck

----------


## Dadie

fiddly and words that you dont want a little one picking up on uttered...even with the magnifying glass used.....and tweezers and small pointed snips etc drafted in....best to pay the money and send off ...hours of heartache and fustration otherwise!

----------

